# Complicated TBESS application



## Hasbeen (7 Dec 2022)

Has anybody tried submitting a TBESS claim on ROS ? Absolutely head wrecking . I’m entering my Sept’21 bills in the Preclaim details section , (two bills 6.8.22-12.9.22 and 13.9.22-6.10.22) which incorporate the full  September calendar month . Should I be entering *all invoices* all the the way to Feb ‘22 even though I obviously don’t have the Nov ‘22 , Dec’ 22 and Jan , Feb ‘ 23 details yet for the corresponding Period 12 months later.

Is this why it won’t allow me to continue to the next page ? Do I need to put in details for the six months 1.9.22 to 28.2.23 ? I have all bills Set ‘22-Feb’23 so that is not an issue if needed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Don007 (7 Dec 2022)

I had the same issue, I got a warning not to enter anything after 28/02/2022


----------



## Hasbeen (7 Dec 2022)

Don007 said:


> I had the same issue, I got a warning not to enter anything after 28/02/2022


So did you get it sorted or abandon it , like me?


----------



## Don007 (7 Dec 2022)

I am going to try it tomorrow and input from 01st March 2021 to 28th February 2022, as it said I hadn't enough input, I will let you know if this works


----------



## Stuffed (8 Dec 2022)

Don007 said:


> I am going to try it tomorrow and input from 01st March 2021 to 28th February 2022, as it said I hadn't enough input, I will let you know if this works


Why would you enter details from 1st March ‘21 ? The period of reference they go back to starts on Sept ‘21.


----------



## Sharpie (8 Dec 2022)

Don007 said:


> I am going to try it tomorrow and input from 01st March 2021 to 28th February 2022, as it said I hadn't enough input, I will let you know if this works


Maybe try inputting the invoices for the total period 1/9/21-28/2/22 , say for example , 16/8/21-7/3/22 for the old period and then in the second part , the period you are claiming for , e.g , say 26/8/22-16/9/22 and 17/9/22-10/10/22 to reclaim for the September '22 period. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Don007 (8 Dec 2022)

It worked by inputting 01/09/2021 to 28/02/2022


----------



## Don007 (8 Dec 2022)

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Annie51 (5 Jan 2023)

Hope someone can help me here.  I am late to the game and I am trying to register for TBESS.  On the 3rd page it is asking me the following 
'Enter % of eligible use'  I have tried entering from 100 down to 1 and it will not accept it.  Anyone know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2023)

Does it give any error message?
Are you sure that you're not entering the '%' character - just the digits?


----------



## Annie51 (5 Jan 2023)

ClubMan said:


> Does it give any error message?
> Are you sure that you're not entering the '%' character - just the digits?


When I press the add/update button it tells me that I need to complete this section, which is the 'Enter % of eligible use'  I have entered just the digits.  I also tried to enter the % but it says this is invalid.  This is for a Limited Company


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2023)

Can you try a different browser or device just to see if that makes any difference?


----------



## Armada (5 Jan 2023)

I have registered too this morning. Mine took in 100 but it is really glitchy. It wouldn't take my trade etc.. and then suddenly after refreshing  and updating several times ..i t did.
Really frustrating for something that should be so straightforward. Can only imagine what the actual claim form will be like.


----------



## Annie51 (5 Jan 2023)

ClubMan said:


> Can you try a different browser or device just to see if that makes any difference?


Thanks Clubman for your help.  I had already tried 2 different browsers and 2 different computers.  I had another look at it since and found I had not highlighted my company on page 3, stupid am I.  It did finish out and I am waiting for my request to be accepted.  Thanks again.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2023)

Annie51 said:


> I had another look at it since and found I had not highlighted my company on page 3


Doesn't it highlight the erroneous field when a mistake is made?


----------



## Annie51 (5 Jan 2023)

ClubMan said:


> Doesn't it highlight the erroneous field when a mistake is made?


No it did not highlight it.  
I have another question if I can get help with it.  We are not on the National Gas Line, we use a tank of Gas to heat our premises, well lots of tanks.  Flogas deliver it it us but we do not have a GPRN number, does that mean we cannot claim any rebate for the heating?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2023)

At a glance, I can't see clarification on your question in the guidelines document at the end of this page:





						Making a claim
					

This page explains how to make a claim for TBESS




					www.revenue.ie
				



but this article, while obviously not authoritative, suggests that those on a non-metered private gas supply may not be eligible for the payment.








						Rural Cork pubs will close due to exclusion from energy scheme, claims county mayor
					

Councillor Danny Collins, who owns the Boston Bar in Bantry, said rural pubs have been “left behind” by the Government’s Temporary Business Energy ...




					www.echolive.ie
				





> The Vintners’ Federation of Ireland (VFI) has said that an estimated 1,500 of its member pubs use kerosene and LPG gas to heat their premises, and those businesses should be allowed join TBESS and claim supports.
> 
> However, the Department of Finance has said in the case of businesses using energy sources which are not metered, it would not be possible to determine an individual premises’ precise usage or the exact increase in the per unit price.


----------



## Annie51 (5 Jan 2023)

ClubMan said:


> At a glance, I can't see clarification on your question in the guidelines document at the end of this page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again ClubMan.  I have sent a query to Revenue on My Enquiries and waiting for a reply.  3 times today I have had an error message on the Revenue page so I could not complete the form for the rebate for the electricity.  Tomorrow is another day...


----------

